# Help with 2 12 weeks males.



## Meep (May 3, 2018)

Hello there, I recently got 2 budgies, both of them are males. Their names are Meep (green one) and Blooper (blue one). It seems like Blooper is more relaxed compared to Meep. Their cage is in my bedroom which is where I spend most of my time, there's usually music in the background. Whenever I pass in front of the cage, change their food/water and even when I get up from my bed or chair they shrink and tense up ready to fly away. It's been only 5 days since I've got them and I hope I can develop a great relationship with them.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

5 days isn't long at all 
You shouldn't be trying to tame your budgies until you've had them for two weeks. You can also cover three sides of the cage with a towel or sheet to make them feel more comfortable. Read to them for 15 minutes at a time to get them used to your presence.
Once they're settled in, you can slowly begin introducing your hand. Start by putting it outside the cage while you're reading, then put it inside but not near them once they're comfortable. Then you can try offering food from your open hand to see if they will eat. 
It's going to take a long time, so be patient! They may never have a very close bond with you because you have two, so also be realistic in what you expect from them.


----------



## Meep (May 3, 2018)

Hey, thanks for the advice. I know that I won't be able to have an incredibly strong bond with them but that's fine, I don't expect too much from them. I just want them to feel at ease around me. Also, how long should I wait before letting them fly free in the room?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice given. Remember, 5 days is VERY new. As mentioned, especially since they’re very wild, they should be given time to settle in their new environment for a couple weeks before any direct interaction is attempted. When they seem a little more accustomed to the environment, read your budgies body language cues, and back off if they’re still telling you it’s too soon. Take very small steps at first. Don’t be surprised if you’re stuck at the beginning steps for a while. When you get to this point, if you have any trouble let us know. 

It might help too, to cover a couple sides of the cage to make them feel more secure, or put in a corner of the room, instead of all 4 sides of the cage being open for (in the budgies’ mind), predators to be able to come in from all angles.


----------

